# Get 'em while they're hot !



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Knew it would come to this. Get your order in now....or don't. I'm sorry, I just can't feed into the hype. I will for ammo but not a gun. http://news.yahoo.co...-173751429.html


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I bought stock in every American firearm company before the elections, glad I bought it then. Maybe if I sell the stocks I'll actually be able to afford to shoot the guns.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

its great when the media hypes things up to make matters worse... all hail the media...NOT!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jonbnks said:


> I bought stock in every American firearm company before the elections, glad I bought it then. Maybe if I sell the stocks I'll actually be able to afford to shoot the guns.


 Funny thing is I thought of doing the same thing. Wish I would have now !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

American gun owners are sometimes their own worst enemy, though. we'll hoard things and cause a shortage. As far as the manufacturers go... they should all jump on the same bandwagon and offer a discount for NRA members, and another if you are a registered voter, if you are not a member join or register then and there on the phone. In the long run they may be saving themselves from the dastardly deeds of a few politicians.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> American gun owners are sometimes their own worst enemy, though. we'll hoard things and cause a shortage. As far as the manufacturers go... they should all jump on the same bandwagon and offer a discount for NRA members, and another if you are a registered voter, if you are not a member join or register then and there on the phone. In the long run they may be saving themselves from the dastardly deeds of a few politicians.


 I wholeheartedly agree Don. Would love to get a break on a gun without feeling I have to thank someone. Good point, that's why you're the guru...lol


----------

